# Tybee vacation 2017 awesome again!!!!!



## sea trout (Aug 1, 2017)

Hope Y'all doin great and havin a fun summer!!!
Had our Tybee vacation for the 3rd year in a row with wife n kids and inlaws! I love bein on the outstandin Georgia coast and I wish I could go more often!
Lot's of great food and lots of fun fishin! Weather was windy with thunderstorms often but we had plenty of time to go out! Fishin was good...we threw back dozens of 13 and 13 1/2 inch trout.....I hope the new rule works and we get more 14 inchers soon to come!
Good luck Y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We all have a great time with after supper night fishing! We anchor up and listen to the beach boys! Time to relax and catch some fish!






My little girl loves pink everything.....I go above and beyond to keep her happy on a half day of fishin on the boat. So for giggles I found and bought her pink jig heads and pink swimming mullet......y'all can understand I bought them not expecting them to work....BUT they proved to be very hot on trout all week!!!! Wow!!


My boy was most happy over his gar than anything else he caught all week!!!! I don't know how to care for them or cook them so we released it. 




Found some more teeth!


Good luck y'all and keep the pictures comin!!! Us land based folk look at em every day!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 1, 2017)

Love this


----------



## Redman54 (Aug 2, 2017)

Great pictures. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 2, 2017)

Great vacation!
I was at HH last week and had a great time.
Best thing about that area is it's not a long haul.
Going back soon.


----------



## crabby (Aug 2, 2017)

My wife loves to find sharks teeth. Did you need to dive for them? Time on the water with family is priceless.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 2, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 3, 2017)

crabby said:


> My wife loves to find sharks teeth. Did you need to dive for them? Time on the water with family is priceless.



No.... but with what little info we have.....it seems if one REALLY wanted to get serious about findin some top quality teeth that diving with the scuba gear is the way to go.
We are not divers, and have never even been, but my wife n I hit on that topic last week. It really seems interistin!
Are you n your wife divers?


----------



## Day trip (Aug 4, 2017)

That gar is one of the best fish to eat.  Need tin snips to cut the armour then you can take out a thick long filet with no bones.  Cut up into nuggets and fry.  Nice firm meat.   Nice trip.

I can't help but wonder, where did you catch the gar?


----------



## sea trout (Aug 5, 2017)

We call it gar island. Its the little island in the south channel between the Pulaski bridge and the intercoastal. But it's close to Pulaski bridge.
There's always gar there, they surface while we're fishing for flounder.
They'll bite mudminnows but in all 15ish years or so of us flounder fishing that island we've never had a hook set on one.
Until this trip my boy got one! It fought hard and made my boy's week! It's the 1st thing he mentions when asked about his vacation all of this week.


----------



## shallowminded (Aug 7, 2017)

Caught a 3 foot gar in my cast net once. Spent the entire next day repairing it!  At the time, I didn't know they were good to eat so it went back in. Never caught another.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 8, 2017)

That looks like a great trip Sea Trout!  Impressive teeth and fun catches! How are you liking your Cayman?


----------



## sea trout (Aug 9, 2017)

Very happy with the new Cayman. Glad we picked it over our other choices!
Hard to tell from pictures but the Cayman had trout/flounder fishin rods and tackle on board, night fishin rods n tackle on board, snacks and drinks for everyone, towels, extra clothes, emergency supplies, porta potty, sand castle making toys, cast net, buckets, live bait, 10 inch sub and amp, main anchor w/300 ft line, spare anchor w/300 ft line.........the list goes on but I  know I'm ramblen on I'm sorry....I'm just trying to highlight one of my favorite parts, it's that there's nothing on deck!!! Just people with plenty of place to sit. Very well engineered for storage and useable space!!
You wouldn't believe the amount of stuff that's packed away onboard! And it's easy and quick to get to!!
They have 3 insulated 30 gallon livewells........Me personally I don't need that much bait...I wish, (and I may try to do it myself), one of the 30 gal wells to be very heavily insulated for another drink cooler or fish locker.
If you have any questions about it feel free to holler!
Thanks man!


----------



## Rabun (Aug 9, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Very happy with the new Cayman. Glad we picked it over our other choices!
> Hard to tell from pictures but the Cayman had trout/flounder fishin rods and tackle on board, night fishin rods n tackle on board, snacks and drinks for everyone, towels, extra clothes, emergency supplies, porta potty, sand castle making toys, cast net, buckets, live bait, 10 inch sub and amp, main anchor w/300 ft line, spare anchor w/300 ft line.........the list goes on but I  know I'm ramblen on I'm sorry....I'm just trying to highlight one of my favorite parts, it's that there's nothing on deck!!! Just people with plenty of place to sit. Very well engineered for storage and useable space!!
> You wouldn't believe the amount of stuff that's packed away onboard! And it's easy and quick to get to!!
> They have 3 insulated 30 gallon livewells........Me personally I don't need that much bait...I wish, (and I may try to do it myself), one of the 30 gal wells to be very heavily insulated for another drink cooler or fish locker.
> ...



Thanks Sea Trout...you have a lot of stuff stored away...key word being "stored".  I asked cause I have the same boat... 2016 246 and love it for all of the reasons you mention.  It's a fishing machine and a great family boat.  You sure took advantage of it down there...great trip with the family!
Take Care!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 9, 2017)

Rabun said:


> Thanks Sea Trout...you have a lot of stuff stored away...key word being "stored".  I asked cause I have the same boat... 2016 246 and love it for all of the reasons you mention.  It's a fishing machine and a great family boat.  You sure took advantage of it down there...great trip with the family!
> Take Care!



AAAAAWWWWWW cool man!!!!!!
Where did you buy yours?
Where do you use it?
Did you get the trolling motor with yours?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks like a great trip. I've never landed on the big sharks teeth down there. Maybe one day I'll get lucky and dredge one up.


----------



## coilee (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks like a great trip. We were down there last month. Great time. I am with you my 3 yr old daughter is about pink everything. I have helped her with her pink fishing gear many times. I love that. May I ask where you stayed while there? 
We go back home to visit often thinking of moving back. Congrats on a great time.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 10, 2017)

sea trout said:


> AAAAAWWWWWW cool man!!!!!!
> Where did you buy yours?
> Where do you use it?
> Did you get the trolling motor with yours?



I purchased through Atlanta Marine on lanier.  I visit the forgotten coast of FL...St. George Island, Cape San Blas, Dog Island are.  I have a trip planned in October for Mobil to meet up with some friends.  Otherwise I spend time on the area lakes in between trips.

I did go with the Minn Kota Terrova with iPilot.  That spot lock feature is awesome...especially when you're fishing over wrecks/reefs.  Beats the heck out of anchoring which I'm short on skills.

We should try and hook up some time on the coast...I'm not very familiar with the GA coast, but am willing to give it a go.  Are you on the Cayman forum?


----------



## sea trout (Aug 10, 2017)

Rabun said:


> I purchased through Atlanta Marine on lanier.  I visit the forgotten coast of FL...St. George Island, Cape San Blas, Dog Island are.  I have a trip planned in October for Mobil to meet up with some friends.  Otherwise I spend time on the area lakes in between trips.
> 
> I did go with the Minn Kota Terrova with iPilot.  That spot lock feature is awesome...especially when you're fishing over wrecks/reefs.  Beats the heck out of anchoring which I'm short on skills.
> 
> We should try and hook up some time on the coast...I'm not very familiar with the GA coast, but am willing to give it a go.  Are you on the Cayman forum?



WOW man that's awesome!
I'd love to hook up with y'all on the coast!
I'd love to go to Florida and buddy boat with y'all. Or heck yeah we can hook up on the Ga coast. 
I've always owned smaller 15-20 ft boats and I've never captained offshore with them. I've been off shore with my new 246 twice last year, but have attempted a few more times but turned around and came back. Even though I have the bigger boat now I still get nervous. Would be great to buddy boat a couple times I think and learn more.

I bought mine from Atlanta marine too. I'm very satisfied but I think I'm starting to question myself for opting out of getting the trolling motor. I know I can have one installed but it would have been nice to finance it with the boat...probably would've barely affected the monthly bill.

I'm unaware of the Cayman forum???????

Thanks man
And make sure you have an extra battery switch on board always


----------



## sea trout (Aug 10, 2017)

coilee said:


> Looks like a great trip. We were down there last month. Great time. I am with you my 3 yr old daughter is about pink everything. I have helped her with her pink fishing gear many times. I love that. May I ask where you stayed while there?
> We go back home to visit often thinking of moving back. Congrats on a great time.



Cool man! Keep the girls havin fun!
We usually rent a house with walking access to north beach. We rent from Tybee vacation rentals.
Sometimes the guys will be on the boat all day and the girls want to be at the beach half a day and boat the other half.
So they can walk to north beach and have fun for hours and we'll go pick them up at the beach with the boat.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 12, 2017)

sea trout said:


> WOW man that's awesome!
> I'd love to hook up with y'all on the coast!
> I'd love to go to Florida and buddy boat with y'all. Or heck yeah we can hook up on the Ga coast.
> I've always owned smaller 15-20 ft boats and I've never captained offshore with them. I've been off shore with my new 246 twice last year, but have attempted a few more times but turned around and came back. Even though I have the bigger boat now I still get nervous. Would be great to buddy boat a couple times I think and learn more.
> ...




I've only been offshore a couple times in the Spring snapper fishing...in state waters so not that far out.  I transitioned from a 19' sea pro and the weather had to pretty much be perfect to take that one out of protected waters. It would be great to have company for sure.  I had to turn around last trip due to weather...better safe than sorry and it only takes one wave over the bow.

PM sent on the forum.  Hope to put together a trip some time.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 15, 2017)

Rabun said:


> I've only been offshore a couple times in the Spring snapper fishing...in state waters so not that far out.  I transitioned from a 19' sea pro and the weather had to pretty much be perfect to take that one out of protected waters. It would be great to have company for sure.  I had to turn around last trip due to weather...better safe than sorry and it only takes one wave over the bow.
> 
> PM sent on the forum.  Hope to put together a trip some time.



Hey Sea Trout...did you get my PM?  I sent one but I have no history of it so not sure it ever went through?


----------



## sea trout (Aug 15, 2017)

I did buddy thanks!! I got a pm to the Cayman link. I'll check it out again one day soon. I was excited to get into that but the magnitude of in depth questions kinda worried me a little at first.....???????

Do you ever run your boat on lake Hartwell any?


----------



## coilee (Aug 15, 2017)

That's a great vacation.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 16, 2017)

sea trout said:


> I did buddy thanks!! I got a pm to the Cayman link. I'll check it out again one day soon. I was excited to get into that but the magnitude of in depth questions kinda worried me a little at first.....???????
> 
> Do you ever run your boat on lake Hartwell any?



Yea they do want a good bit of information...some just to build the profile of your boat and other info. to verify from Robalo that you are the owner of the boat...prevents trolls from accessing.  I generally keep info. close to the vest, but I have no concern with this forum because of the way it is managed.

I've never been on Hartwell...it's a bit of a drive for me...but would be game.  Do you fish it often?


----------



## sea trout (Aug 16, 2017)

Rabun said:


> Yea they do want a good bit of information...some just to build the profile of your boat and other info. to verify from Robalo that you are the owner of the boat...prevents trolls from accessing.  I generally keep info. close to the vest, but I have no concern with this forum because of the way it is managed.
> 
> I've never been on Hartwell...it's a bit of a drive for me...but would be game.  Do you fish it often?



I don't fish it. My Dad has a house with small dock there and that's where we spend most summer weekends. Tubing and water sports for the kids and we just joy ride.
I really don't freshwater fish at all. Just saltwater fish. I go fishing once a year on Lanier when they have the OWL event. That's about it.  I'm just too crazy over fishin at the coast!!


----------



## Rabun (Aug 17, 2017)

sea trout said:


> I don't fish it. My Dad has a house with small dock there and that's where we spend most summer weekends. Tubing and water sports for the kids and we just joy ride.
> I really don't freshwater fish at all. Just saltwater fish. I go fishing once a year on Lanier when they have the OWL event. That's about it.  I'm just too crazy over fishin at the coast!!



That's a big lake that you can take advantage of in the 246.  I enjoy saltwater the most myself, but I don't get down as much as I would.  My plan is when I retire...hopefully soon... spend a lot more time on the coast.

You fished the Owl event on Lanier...good for you!  Great organization!  I participated for the first time this year too on Lanier...I'm sure we probably walked  right by one another.  It was an great experience and I'll be back next and hopefully put our guests on more fish than this year.

Let's stay in touch and work something out in the future.  Let me know when you're planning trips and I'll do the same.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 17, 2017)

Rabun said:


> That's a big lake that you can take advantage of in the 246.  I enjoy saltwater the most myself, but I don't get down as much as I would.  My plan is when I retire...hopefully soon... spend a lot more time on the coast.
> 
> You fished the Owl event on Lanier...good for you!  Great organization!  I participated for the first time this year too on Lanier...I'm sure we probably walked  right by one another.  It was an great experience and I'll be back next and hopefully put our guests on more fish than this year.
> 
> Let's stay in touch and work something out in the future.  Let me know when you're planning trips and I'll do the same.



Ahhh haha I was told there was another new Robalo there!!! We musta saw each other! I'm the great big ugly guy with the big beard, I was flyin full size American flags from the t-top


----------

